# Bottle-feeding and Breast-feeding mothers co-sleep differently. Article?



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

About a year ago, someone shared an article (I don't think it was on mothering) that highlighted the differences in the way that bottle-feeding parents and breast-feeding parents co-slept.

Some points mentionned were that bottle-feeding parents tended to rest baby at head-height, sometimes on a pillow, whereas breast-feeding parents set babe at boob-height, with a protective arm above their head and typcially slept facing their child with their knees up and arm along the top.

There was waking frequency I believe, but it really spoke to the physical differences in how the two types of parents coslept and the protective factors that breastfeeding moms did naturally.

Does this ring any bells for anyone? I've been looking for this article for MONTHS. It actually had pictures too which showed the difference in positioning.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I know what you're talking about. It's one of James McKenna's papers.

Try this page

http://cosleeping.nd.edu/articles-and-presentations/articles-and-essays/

I clicked on a few of the pdfs and didn't find the one I suspect you are thinking of (a comparison of sleep patterns in breastfeeding and bottle-feeding dyads), but maybe it's in there somewhere.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I couldn't find the one I was looking for there. It's a one or two pager with pictures and meant for the internet (i.e. it looks pretty and not photocopied) if that helps anyone get any closer.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eirual*
> 
> whereas breast-feeding parents set babe at boob-height, with a protective arm above their head and typcially slept facing their child with their knees up and arm along the top.
> 
> There was waking frequency I believe, but it really spoke to the physical differences in how the two types of parents coslept and the protective factors that breastfeeding moms did naturally.


I've never seen the article, but neat! This is exactly how I sleep with my little one, and it's not a position I'd ever sleep in normally (without a little one in the bed)









Hopefully someone can find the article and post it!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

It's funny, 'cause a bottle-feeding friend just posted a pic of her and her new baby asleep and they were face to face with babe on the pillow. There's deffinitely truth to the theory!


----------



## rtjunker (May 11, 2011)

I just read this yesterday, is it what you are looking for? http://www.drmomma.org/2009/10/bedsharing-research-in-britain.html


----------

